# I Mother Earth



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

They are playing one show on March 23 at the Sound Academy in Toronto. 

http://imotherearth.ca/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm at the very least excited to see what becomes of this gig!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

WTF??? With Edwin? How very wierd. I have been listening to them the past few days and I haven't had them on rotation in years!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nope...still with the last singer...Brian...he wasn't bad...but my favourite is still the edwin years


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last time I seen Edwin was in Fort Erie and some festival. Some punk threw a rock at him during the first song and hit him square in the forehead. Split him wide open. That was the end of the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Last time I seen Edwin was in Fort Erie and some festival. Some punk threw a rock at him during the first song and hit him square in the forehead. Split him wide open. That was the end of the show.


That sucks! I was at Edgefest a long time ago (Nickleback was the headliner) and was so Pumped for Cake, bunch of idiots in the pits obviously didn't get it and they got absolutely pelted with water bottles. They didn't even finish the first song. 

But I digress, It's not I Mother Earth without Edwin.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A second show was added due to demand


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Can't say as I'd recognize one song title that I'd know - but maybe that's just me.

I MOTHER EARTH 
Sound Academy 
March 22, 2012 
Toronto, Ontario 
_________________ 

The Mothers 
Summertme in the Void 
Juicy 
Used to be Alright 
Songburst and Delerium 
All Awake 
We Got the Love 
Three Days Old 
Like a Girl 
Like the Sun 
I is Us 
Earth, Sky and C 
Good for Sule 
Meat Dreams 
Rain Will Fall 
Another Sunday 
One More Astronaut 
Shortcut to Moncton 
Levitate


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Back catalogue of some kind?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

fretboard said:


> Can't say as I'd recognize one song title that I'd know - but maybe that's just me.


Are you saying you *don't* recognize any of the songs in this list?

Some of these were serious hits and continue to get radio play. One More Astronaut, Rain Will Fall, Another Sunday - and that's just a quick pick from the list.

If you don't recognize those...do you even know who IME is?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey iaresee,

Nope - can't say as any of those tunes ring any sort of bell for me. I honestly couldn't tell an IME from a Tea Party (although my neighbour explained to me they're the dudes who sound like Zep, but have a Morrison look/sound-a-like as a singer?) from a Sloan... 

I'm sure I've heard some of their tunes in passing somewhere - but just not on my radar. Can't really tell a Coldplay from a Radiohead either (although I do know the tune Creep - but that's only through the Gov't Mule version they used to do).

Up until the mid-90's, my CDN content was minimal at best (Detroit radio - Rush, Triumph & I Like To Rock by April Wine) - since then, well when there's a need for CDN content, I tend to break out some Grateful Dead from Copps Coliseum (got 3/20/92 going in the kitchen right now).

If you offered me a million bucks to hum 4 seconds of any IME tune then you're keeping your money I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

fretboard said:


> Nope - can't say as any of those tunes ring any sort of bell for me. I honestly couldn't tell an IME from a Tea Party (although my neighbour explained to me they're the dudes who sound like Zep, but have a Morrison look/sound-a-like as a singer?) from a Sloan...


Okay, so why wander in to this thread then?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Figured some folks might like seeing the setlist. Sorta chewed the fat with someone else who frequents here about hitting the show for a night of rock and roll out on the town.

Just because it's not my cup of tea doesn't mean some on here might appreciate it. Or I could be completely wrong.



(Fine - it was just to pad my post-count. Only 700 or so in over 5 years (and I'm willing to bet over half in the concert section). Pretty poor showing on my part.)


----------

